# Need an OBGYN EXPERT pLEASSSSSSSE.



## daniel (Feb 7, 2008)

Quick quick question. The physician wrote ASST Exp. Laporotmy LT Ovarian Cystectomy. 

Is this coded as CPT 49000.80
                            58925.80, 59


                       or

Is just the CPT 58925.80 used.

New to this OBGYN coding, can really use the help.

Thank You in advance.


----------



## newellj (Feb 8, 2008)

*answer*

If they are doing an Exploratory lap, and then do something, the 49000 would be considered inclusive.
It would be 58925-80 only


----------

